

How the Tesla Model S is made - ricksta
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUgDcA1pZAM

======
samstave
It is such a beautifully built machine. I really think they should be making a
cargo van. With that flat battery platform they can stretch the length, add an
additional axle and power-train motor.

I'd personally love a small scooter-like vehicle built with that motor as
well....

